# What is this?! (warning: pic of dead pinky)



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

A friend of mine bought some frozen pinkies, and she just discovered that most of them had lots of white spots on the skin.

I have never seen anything like it, but I was thinking it might be some kind of fungus? What is it?!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Freezer burn. Take those pinkies back and get your money back. :/


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you!
So they have been frozen alive? :?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Not necessarily. But they have been frozen for a long time. Being frozen so long makes parts of their bodies dry out, and that's what freezer burn is.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Aah, okay. Thank you for your help!


----------

